
Ask HN: Why is my website not indexed by Google? - Avalaxy
Hi everyone,<p>We launched our new company website around a month ago, it&#x27;s www.antheon.ai and it&#x27;s built with Wordpress using Divi. The problem is that our website can&#x27;t be found on google when I search for &quot;antheon&quot;. I just can&#x27;t figure out the reason.<p>- There is not robots.txt file that prevents Google from indexing it.<p>- We registered the website in Webmaster Tools, fetched the page and requested indexing (no issues were found by this tool).<p>- The website is not in private mode but publicly visible.<p>I really don&#x27;t know what we can do to get it indexed. Does anyone have ideas of what could be wrong?
======
stephen82
First of all, your index's title is "Home | Antheon"; you are not providing
enough information so the engines could push you up to their top index
results.

Also, how can you expect an engine, a bot, a crawler, name it whatever you
like, to find you with description "Antheon"? You need to describe your niche
within 300 characters the most, no more.

Another problem I see with your website's code is that you are not providing a
single H1 or H2, like at all; you provide only two H3 tags.

Engines like Googlebot looks for 1) a title, then 2) for a description and 3)
for H1-H6, starting with H1 as its highest rule of header priority for
validation.

There are many things you should validate as standard SEO practices.

Whoever did this, from desginer's point of view is good; simple, yet elegant
and straight to the point.

But from a developer's point of view...I give it a 26 to 38 out of 100.

------
ddon
Make sitemap.xml[1] and submit it to Google Webmasters[2], and create a lot of
good content, keep site up-to-date and it takes time for search engines to
start showing you. And keep an eye on what pages google has indexed[3], and
your main page title is wrong, for some reason it says 'Comments'... take a
look.

[1] [https://www.antheon.ai/sitemap.xml](https://www.antheon.ai/sitemap.xml)

[2] [https://www.google.com/webmasters/](https://www.google.com/webmasters/)

[3]
[https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=Df7aW-H9OIaqswG30...](https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=Df7aW-H9OIaqswG306qQCA&q=site%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.antheon.ai)

------
mtmail
I see results when I add quotes "antheon.ai", just further down.

When searching for a specific text from the page I get
[http://antheonsiteeu.azurewebsites.net/](http://antheonsiteeu.azurewebsites.net/)
a duplicate of antheon.ai

